# I think a cricket got to her while she was molting, and she couldn't escape in time. What should I do?



## snuhan (Mar 8, 2021)

I have a now adult female ghost mantis. The other day, I threw in several small crickets for her to pick off slowly as usual, since she's never been receptive to tong feeding. When I checked on her just now, though, I see this was probably a huge mistake. She's currently on the lid of her cup, with slightly tattered wings and a tiny blob of hemolymph on her side. I made a hangman-style perch out of twigs for her and it seems to have tipped over within the past 48 hours. My thinking is that, as she molted, her wings and abdomen were just close enough to the ground that one of the few remaining little crickets managed to munch on her a bit, and she wasn't able to completely leave her molt and escape in time. 

My question is, what should I do now? The tattered wings are unfortunate, but not the end of the world- it's the tiny bit of "bleeding" on her side. It's not horrific, and despite the strong pulsing in her abdomen nothing more is coming out, but I've never heard of an adult mantis healing from an injury like this. Would it be kinder to put her to sleep? Or should I let her stick it out and see if she bounces back? I feel absolutely awful. I never would have left those crickets in there if I knew she was about to molt- I thought I had at least a few more weeks. She's been such a trooper. Any advice would help.


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Mar 8, 2021)

Pictures would help. Stop feeding crickets use mealworms/roaches/flies/moths.


----------



## snuhan (Mar 8, 2021)

MrGhostMantis said:


> Pictures would help. Stop feeding crickets use mealworms/roaches/flies/moths.


can't attach pictures at the moment, I'll add some when I can. I've been feeding crickets not much larger than pinheads since they were the only available prey item she was willing to take- this molt would've been the one where she could take down small mealworms without my help, or I would've been able to finally order dubias by next week   

for perspective, the glob of hemolymph on her side is roughly the size of a melanogaster fly. Her wings are in a sorry state but at least are still recognizable as wings.


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Mar 8, 2021)

snuhan said:


> can't attach pictures at the moment, I'll add some when I can. I've been feeding crickets not much larger than pinheads since they were the only available prey item she was willing to take- this molt would've been the one where she could take down small mealworms without my help, or I would've been able to finally order dubias by next week
> 
> for perspective, the glob of hemolymph on her side is roughly the size of a melanogaster fly. Her wings are in a sorry state but at least are still recognizable as wings.


I can’t say much more than time will tell without pictures.


----------



## snuhan (Mar 8, 2021)

MrGhostMantis said:


> I can’t say much more than time will tell without pictures.


pictures.


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Mar 8, 2021)

That’s a male. Looks like it’s organs are protruding from its abdomen, I would recommend euthanasia.


----------



## snuhan (Mar 8, 2021)

MrGhostMantis said:


> That’s a male. Looks like it’s organs are protruding from its abdomen, I would recommend euthanasia.


and here I'd thought I'd mastered sexing nymphs- I didn't even think to check again. That's two major yet entirely avoidable mistakes.  Thanks for your input, I suspected euthanasia was what was needed.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Mar 8, 2021)

Looks like Ghostie answered your questions pretty well. I'm sorry for your loss! This is one of the biggest reasons why I always tell people to steer clear of crickets as feeders. 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 8, 2021)

Poor thing, hope he goes quickly.


----------

